# Good Turbo Kits???



## talos (Nov 21, 2003)

What are some good Turbo Kits for 84+ 300zx? 

just looking for stuff as i might but a 300zx.. that car is currently a turbo.

whats the base HP to the wheels? they are rearwheel drive right?

im trying to stay under the 2500 usd for a kit.... 

and whats the best power for the money, eather buying it here in canada cuz thats where i am or the US.

thx for the help.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Get one that has turbo stock! It will make your life so much easier. 85-86s come with pretty good sized t3s to boot


----------



## talos (Nov 21, 2003)

the car that i was thinking of getting has a turbo yes

im looking for a kit that would replace... like an upgrade i want lots of hp/tq.

EDIT: streetable drag racing app


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

There are no kits AFAIK, but that's ok because the car is stock turboed. JWT has a ECU for it with a fuel program, and Spearco carries an intercooler kit. As for turbos, just find a t4 and have the turbine flange it redrilled to a t3 bolt pattern.


----------



## talos (Nov 21, 2003)

is there any good websites or any place i can order from?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

check out z31.com, its a really good upgrading guide. For turbos, cheapturbos.com is a pretty good place, as is ebay. For ics, any dealers will do. Just look around, you're bound to find something good for you.


----------

